# Change the location of openssl config file?



## AndyC (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi,

I tried to use portupdate to update openssl to the latest version. Just like everyone else said, now I have two versions of openssl, and the new version at /usr/local/bin. I know can symlink to it from /usr/bin. When I run it, a warning says openssl.cnf can not be found at /usr/local/openssl/openssl.cnf. I know we have a config file at /etc/ssl/ (previous admin put it there), I just want to know if there is an easy way to change the location of config file somewhere in the system or do I have to re-update the openssl again (not sure if it is still possible)?

Thanks for all the help,
Andy


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2010)

Just copy the config file to the correct location.


----------

